# Lower Blue (below GMR) max safe level?



## liftoperator (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey, wondering if anyone knows how high is too high for the irrigation pipe just above the take out by trough road? a buddy floated it at 1200 and was 10 inches below the thigh bars on the raft, they had to duck. now it’s 1500....seems tight 😬


----------



## SigNewt (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been told 1400cfs is the cut off for fishing rafts. Ran it recently at 1200. At that level its pretty swift, the bugs are vicious on the lower portion/takeout. Fishing was lousy.


----------



## jvwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

Floated it Sunday at 1200, wouldn't risk it above those flows with a fishing frame, we had decent fishing but mosquitoes were awful starting at the ranch and continuing to get worse towards the takeout, they were blood thirsty and relentless.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Check the flow. It's about 2500 right now - 7/3/19


----------

